# Sheepshead



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Not sure if I should post this in the surf fishing report or inshore. There must be something about an approaching front. I debated about whether to go or not but I went based on the philosophy that you will never catch fish if you don't go. So I went and man did it pay off. I thought about going surf fishing again but after Windy Wednesday and no Pompano I decided to target Sheepshead. I had never really fished for Sheepshead and I caught my first one at the end of the season last year. It was just a tease. Headed out to that "secret spot" and used my "secret bait" and caught 8 in an hour. The weather was nasty and compared to 24 hrs before and was down right miserable. I had to wait an entire year for this meal but it was worth it. First time trying the Rufus Teague. It wasn't too bad. I think I am going to start trying my own rubs. Most of the ones off the shelf are too salty. 
Irish


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job. That dish looks great!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

YUM!!!

Jim


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang that looks good !


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't you wish you had stayed home???.........................


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

That looks tasty. Plan to cook up mine sunday. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Those filets look nice. Are Sheepshead hard to filet? I heard they have a lot of bones.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Surf Fan said:


> Those filets look nice. Are Sheepshead hard to filet? I heard they have a lot of bones.


One word. Serrated!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

There fairly easy to clean in my opinion. How to fillet / clean a sheepshead Fish - 1080p H…: https://youtu.be/K7h9IyhqNYM

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

buckfever said:


> There fairly easy to clean in my opinion. How to fillet / clean a sheepshead Fish - 1080p H…: https://youtu.be/K7h9IyhqNYM
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


 


He made me tired watching that.......lol
I kept waiting for the first aid kit to come out...



Although this is not how I clean them, This guy gives me Hope...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6XnbSugRCw


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have 8 sitting in a cooler right now. In 3 beers I will clean them. Damn they are a bitch to clean.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

They are tough to clean, but I cleaned spade fish last summer. Tougher to clean, but the meat is similar. Just more firm like pomps.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

The first video looked like the guy was trying to commit suicide. Sheepshead are to clean like any other fish.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the way that fellow cleaned the convict Dennis.Lol


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

OK quit your complaining. I just cleaned 13 Sheepshead. Averaged 5 minutes a fish. I clean them like just like red snapper. Why are they so hard to clean? To me, Triggerfish are the hardest to clean.
Irish


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

3/29. I did not catch this guy. Bur he was huge lil over 8lbs.









Between me and a few friends we brought home 11 today. They got 16 or so saturday. Heres a few from today. 









Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Thank you for sharing :thumbup: Now to find that secret spot and secret bait any hits


----------



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

Where is it?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Ft. Pickens Jetties


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*Secret fishing spot!*

I see your giving away you secret fishing spot there Irish. I do have to admit I missed out on that trip. Looks like next week and the week after is going to be some good days for me to fish. Might have to pull out the dingy and take it around the pass some. You with me?


----------



## stinkeye (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree! That first video was scary to watch, I kept waiting for the knife to slip out and slice his arm wide open!
Always make sure you are putting pressure on your knife in a safe direction which is of course, away from your body parts!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/showthread.php?p=2692386


here is how I've been cleaning them ...not as glamorous as the recess guys, but when I get good at it I'm gonna challenge Tim to a race........lol 

I hope to get a few more before the bite is over...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

